# Modem Problem !!!



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Umm... Anyone can please help me!!
I have SM56 Motorola modem, Win98, and P2 Processor.
Now my problem is that when I connect to the internet (MTNL LandLine 24880000), the speed shown in the Status dialog box of the connection is around 36,000 bps(Which is around 35 KBps) and whenever I download a file I get only 3-5KBps Transfer Rate Only.
Is this normal?
If it's not then what should I do to make it right?

P.S.:I have downloaded and installed latest drivers so no such answers expected.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 20, 2004)

Yes its normal ... I get the same speeds. You see, the 33600 is the speed in kilo*bits* per second. One byte is 8 bits, so essentially you should get about 4KB(kiloBytes)ps on you connection.

BTW, welcome to the forum


----------



## prankzter (Aug 20, 2004)

U call dat a problem???? 3-5 KBps iz lot more than wat a dial-up @ 360000 kbps can achieve!!


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 20, 2004)

Nah ... you can get a little more I suppose, but its not worth the trouble. Try using flashget as your download manager, opera/firefox as your browser ... but the difference will not be much.


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 20, 2004)

No, I also use MTNL's 24880000 dialup number in GNUmbai, I get a connect speed of 46000bps... and in night i get upto 5KBps download speeds.... 

Check the telephone cord if it has too many joints...


----------



## rj2k (Aug 21, 2004)

even i hav a dial-up with those speeds but i managed to tweak out my system so that i can get better speeds.
go to these sites
www.tweak2080.com
www.56k.com
www.tweakxp.com
also use cable nut(it is for dial-ups too!
install iNTERNET TURBO
and TZ CONNECTION BOOSTER
i am sure u will be able to achieve better speeds too!


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 21, 2004)

Has anyone seen whether these tweaks work noticably? I tried them, but couldn't get a noticable difference.


----------



## prankzter (Aug 21, 2004)

correct me if i m wrong...but thoz tweaks ...
they dont work on win xp coz the settings r already optimized i guess.


----------



## rj2k (Aug 21, 2004)

nah! i use win xp pro.
but these tweaks doubled or u can even say, tripled my speed!!
also try using software such as webROCKET.
these actually sent my speed soaring!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 21, 2004)

In WinME i get a huge noticiable difference!!

Download speed increases from 3.5 to 5 kbps on a BSNL 45333bps connection.....


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 21, 2004)

wow ... thats something ... thanks.


----------



## silly_kash (Aug 21, 2004)

hey has anyone tried the secret speed slider for download accelrator plus!!
it sure makes downloads go rocketing!!!

btw i cannot tell you how to get it or else i'll be kicked out from here!!!
lol!!
i hope u get me what i mean to say !!


----------



## godzi_85 (Aug 21, 2004)

none of the programs work... i get around 3.6 on my 33.6kbps modem.. on getright... on kazaa around 4.2 but only sometimes...
using the programs my speed only decreases..


----------



## rj2k (Aug 21, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> In WinME i get a huge noticiable difference!!
> 
> Download speed increases from 3.5 to 5 kbps on a BSNL 45333bps connection.....



well, ujjwal, there's ur answer!
i told u i am never wrong.
and they do work IF done properly! hahahaha! 8)


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 21, 2004)

Hmm ... well, MTNL speeds have been quite fast in the few days, I'm getting 4.5KBps through flashget, I would recommend that download manager to everyone. I'll not mess with the settings right now.


----------



## rj2k (Aug 21, 2004)

still using download manager???
i am using opera and with those tweaks and apps i get download speeds of 7.5 KB to 9.0 KB. AND YES KILOBYTES NOT KILOBITS!!
HEHEHE!! HOW COME NO ONE SAID THANX TO ME???


----------



## pankyprk (Aug 21, 2004)

using these programs without knowing anything, is useless

or u have a better way ,   use any MTU setting software, 

or use System Mechanic's Netbooster to set all the recommended values, u just need to select the type of connection u have and the software will apply all the recommened settings required for ur type of connection !

wanna know more?........read ahead ................. 



Specify Maximum Transfer Unit (MTU)-----------

MTU is the default "packet size" (amount of data) that Windows uses to send and receive information over the Internet or across your network. When your computer establishes a connection with another computer over the Internet or your LAN, the two computers must use a common MTU value to send and receive data. The computer with the lowest MTU value determines the value that both must use. If the MTU value that is used is larger than that used by any network routers between the computers, these routers must split the data packets into chunks that they can handle, thus causing network fragmentation. This type of data fragmentation can actually double the amount of time it takes to send a single packet of information. You can dramatically increase performance by setting Windowâ€™s MTU manually.



=====================================

Tcp Receive Window Size-----------------------------

The TCP Receive Window size (RWIN) is the amount of data (in bytes) that can be received before the sender must await confirmation that the data arrived properly. Another element that is directly relevant to this parameter is the Maximum Segment Size (MSS), which is the maximum amount of data that may be received in one network segment at one time, which is calculated as the MTU value minus 40 bytes (40 bytes are allocated for basic TCP and IP information in each segment). Setting the TCP Receive Window size to even increments of the MSS increases the percentage of full-sized data segments used during transmission, which results in more efficient downloading, uploading, and network-based data exchanges.

=====================================



Default Time to Live------------------------------------

Default Time To Live (TTL) is a parameter included with each segment of transmitted data. TTL indicates how long the data should be allowed to "survive" before being discarded. TTL is based on the number of "hops" (or network server transitions) that the data segment can travel over before it considers itself to be a transmission failure. The larger the TTL value, the greater the chance that data will eventually arrive at its destination. However, a TTL that is too large may result in unnecessary delays when data is destined to fail due to network errors.

========================================


Suggested values
MTU suggested values

The key to increasing performance using the MTU is to attempt to match its value with that of your ISP as closely as possible. Some helpful ISPs will readily provide this information if asked, which will save you a great deal of experimentation. 

For dial up connections:
As a general rule, most users with dial-up connections experience better results with an MTU value specifically set to 576.

For cable, xDSL, LAN and other dedicated connections:
Most people with faster, dedicated connections experience the best performance with an MTU value of 1500.

For cable, xDSL, LAN and other dedicated connections using PPoE:
In order to gain maximum performance, set the MTU to 1492.

Note: If you have two or more network interface cards (NIC) in your PC, the values above should be applied to the NIC used for your internet connection.

RWIN suggested values

The RWIN default is 8192 bytes, rounded up to the nearest Maximum Segment Size (MTU - 40) increment for the connection. If that value isn't at least 4 times the MSS, it is adjusted to 4 times the MSS, with a maximum size of 64K (unless TCP large window support is enabled, in which case the maximum value is 1 gigabyte). If the Windows 95 default MaxMTU of 1500 is used, the default RWIN is rounded up to 8760 (1460 * 6).

In some cases, manually setting RWIN may decrease performance because it takes control away from Windows. If the MTU is negotiated to a different value, then the size of the RWIN is no longer a whole integer multiple. For this to be effective you must make sure your MTU is set so that it will not be negotiated to a lower value.

For dial up connections:
Performance can be drastically improved by setting this to a lower value such as 4 times your MSS (MTU-40). The goal with dial-up networking is to bring it to a value below the default 8192. You may have better success with 6, 8 or even 10 times the MSS value.

For cable, xDSL, LAN and other dedicated connections:
At the recommended MTU value of 1500, a good RWIN value to start with under Windows 98 or greater is 372300, using 255 as a multiplier for your MSS (maximum segment size), calculated at your MTU value - 40, which in this case is (1500 - 40) * 255. Under Windows 95 or NT4 without Winsock updates, the maximum and recommended RWIN value to start with would be 64240, calculated with a multiplier of 44.

Other values that have been reported to work well with high-speed connections are the following:

â€¢	513920, or 352 times your MSS at an MTU of 1500 (must be using Windows 98 or greater to use this value)
â€¢	256960, or 176 times your MSS at an MTU of 1500 (must be using Windows 98 or greater to use this value)
â€¢	128480, or 88 times your MSS at an MTU of 1500 (must be using Windows 98 or greater to use this value)
â€¢	93440, or 64 times your MSS at an MTU of 1500 (must be using Windows 98 or greater to use this value)
â€¢	64240, or 44 times your MSS at an MTU of 1500

â€¢	32120, or 22 times your MSS at an MTU of 1500
â€¢	8760, or 6 times your MSS at an MTU of 1500

TTL suggested values

As the Internet grows, the average number of required data transmission "hops" increases, which increases the effectiveness of a larger TTL value. Recommended values, in order of preference, are 128, 64, and 32.

Blackhole detection suggested value

This setting is applicable only if Automatic MTU detection is enabled. The need for blackhole detection is rare due to the fact that the average equipment used on the Internet will support automatic MTU detection if necessary, and setting this parameter when it is not needed can cause performance degradation. It must be noted, however, that if you are experiencing slow data transfers with this setting unchecked, it might be helpful to experiment with it turned on to see if you experience better results. Blackhole detection is disabled by default.

Automatic MTU detection suggested value

Since automatic MTU detection helps in determining the MTU of the remote connection, it can greatly improve performance. This option should remain enabled unless experimentation reveals that your particular connection operates more efficiently without it.

Support for TCP large windows suggested values

Enabling this feature greatly enhances the Windowsâ€™ ability to accept more data at once. It is recommended that you use this to its full advantage by selecting the option labeled 3 - Window Scaling and Timestamp Options. This setting is only available under Windows 98 or later.

Fast retransmission and recovery support suggested values

Recommended setting is 3.This setting is only available under Windows 98 or later.

Support for Selective Acknowledgements suggested value

Since Selective Acknowledgement is a performance enhancing option, it is recommended that this option be enabled. This setting is only available under Windows 98 or later.

Number of Allowed Simultaneous HTTP Connections

Best results can usually be achieved by setting the HTTP 1.0 connection limit to 10 and the HTTP 1.1 limit to 8.


----------



## rj2k (Aug 21, 2004)

EXCUSE ME BUT CABLE NUT DOES HAVE MTU SETTINGS!!


----------

